# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فعال سازی اس ام اس ثبتنام کنکور مزایاش چیه؟؟؟؟

## nurse1997

سلام پشت کنکوری تجربی ام........من اس ام اس رو فعال کردم بعد میشه بگین چ خبر هایی رو اس ام اس میکنن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pro

هیچی
بعد از ثبت نام شماره سریال و کد پروندتو میفرسته همین

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pro


هیچی
بعد از ثبت نام شماره سریال و کد پروندتو میفرسته همین


تعجب کردم با 500 تومن اخبار کنکورو بفرستن
دیدم ن بابا
همون یه پیام شده 500!*

----------


## nurse1997

> *
> 
> تعجب کردم با 500 تومن اخبار کنکورو بفرستن
> دیدم ن بابا
> همون یه پیام شده 500!*


جدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ینی واسه هر پیام پونصد تومن کم میکنن؟؟؟؟از کجا میخان کم کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟شماره حساب ندارن ک .....؟؟؟ب

----------


## nurse1997

> هیچی
> بعد از ثبت نام شماره سریال و کد پروندتو میفرسته همین


این دوستی ک بعد از شما اومده پست گذاشته راست گفته؟؟؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط uni dentist76


جدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ینی واسه هر پیام پونصد تومن کم میکنن؟؟؟؟از کجا میخان کم کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟شماره حساب ندارن ک .....؟؟؟ب


موقع ثبت نام 500 تومن کسر شد 

منظورم اینه که یه جوری گفتن خدمات پیامکی انگار هرروز میخان اس بفرستن
همون موقع ثبت نام یه کدو فرستادن
 همین*

----------


## nurse1997

> *
> 
> موقع ثبت نام 500 تومن کسر شد 
> 
> منظورم اینه که یه جوری گفتن خدمات پیامکی انگار هرروز میخان اس بفرستن
> همون موقع ثبت نام یه کدو فرستادن
>  همین*


فاطی خودت ثبتنام کردی؟؟؟؟؟ینی ببین من از کافی نت ثبتنام کردم....بعد فقط بهش پول دادم... تو از کجا فهمیدی ب محض فرستادن ی پیام پونصد تومن پول کسر شده؟؟؟؟؟چرت نگفتی ی وقت؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط uni dentist76


فاطی خودت ثبتنام کردی؟؟؟؟؟ینی ببین من از کافی نت ثبتنام کردم....بعد فقط بهش پول دادم... تو از کجا فهمیدی ب محض فرستادن ی پیام پونصد تومن پول کسر شده؟؟؟؟؟چرت نگفتی ی وقت؟؟؟؟؟


دخترم
میگم
من خودم ثبت نام کردم اونجا تیک خدمات پیامکی رو هم زدم. بعد که رفتم سامانه پرداخت هزینه اصلی 18 تومنه ، 500 تومن هم بابت خدمات پرداخت شد
نه اینکه هر وقت اس بیاد خود به خود از حسابت کم بشه!!!
مگه میشه آخه*

----------


## dow

> فاطی خودت ثبتنام کردی؟؟؟؟؟ینی ببین من از کافی نت ثبتنام کردم....بعد فقط بهش پول دادم... تو از کجا فهمیدی ب محض فرستادن ی پیام پونصد تومن پول کسر شده؟؟؟؟؟چرت نگفتی ی وقت؟؟؟؟؟


عزیز هزینه 500ت رو میگیرن برای اطلاع رسانی که تا حالا برای بنده برای هربار ویرایش + ثبت نام اصلی پیام ارسال کرده یک بار کد پرونده و... بقیه ام شما در تاریخ فلان تغییرات دادید همین.

----------


## Pro

در تایید حرف دوستان عرض کنم که دلبندم:
شما هنگام ثبت نام 18 هزار و 500 تومن از حساب خودت یا مامان یا بابا میریزی تو جیب سازمان سنجش.
و این 500 تومن ارزشش یک پیامک هست که همون اول کار کد و شماره پرونده رو برات میفرسته.
و تمام.

----------


## khaan

والا من که پرسیدم کلی مزایا گفتن براش

بعد از ثبت نام کد رهگیری و پرونده و ...
اطلاع از اینکه هربار اطلاعاتت ویرایش شد   (خودم این رو امروز دیدم)
چند روز قبل از صدور کارت ورود به جلسه نام و نشانی حوزه آزمونت
اعلام نتیجه نهایی و نام و کد رشته قبولی. 

رتبه و ... رو ولی گفتن نمیتونیم با اس ام اس بفرستیم

----------


## Dj.ALI

حالا برای 500 تومن چکو چونه نزدید  :Yahoo (4): بزنید بره همون کد رهگیری و....هم بفرستن خوبه شاید یک زمانی گم و گور شد لااقل تو گوشیتون داشتید...حادثه خبر نمیکند :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

دیگه 500 تومن این حرفا رو نداره که :Yahoo (4): 
تاپیک الکی زدی به مولا

----------


## broslee

برای من که پیام نیومد.برم ببینم شماره مو درست زدم یا اونا اشتباه کردن.

----------


## maryam.23

روز کنکورو فراموش نمیکنی  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
اون فعالسازی اس ام اس برای اینه که وقتی شما ثبت نامتو کردی بهت اطلاع میده و شماره پرونده و شماره پیگیری رو براتون ارسال میکنه
و یه روز قبل از کنکور بهتون یاداوری میکنه که شما فرداش کنکور داری
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali.N

> دیگه 500 تومن این حرفا رو نداره که
> تاپیک الکی زدی به مولا


مبلغ 500 تومنه

----------

